# Camping Monza May.



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

World Super Bikers is looking *so* good this year and we are heading to Italy so why not Monza on May 11th.

I've found:

Camping Sas Di Aiolfi Alice E C

which appears to be within walking distance, but no proper website.

Anyone know this site or any suggestion within easy reach of the racetrack ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like I've solved this one. Monza has it's own proper camping site though it took some digging to find it. I'm now waiting for a reply to my email "how do I book ?"

Anyone interested their site is

www.monzanet.it

Tickets are cheapest on this site too.


----------

